# Chicago NW Suburbs Post-Thanksgiving 11/24



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Im thinking about a get together / herf on Friday the 24th after Thanksgiving sometime in the early afternoon. Beats the heck out of dealing with shopping crowds and other crap. Schaumburg and surrounding area but nowhere near Woodfield Mall. Anyone else thinking the same thing?

Lets see how much interest we get and plan from there.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I gotta work Friday afternoon or I'd consider it for sure. Schaumburg anti-tobacco ordinance goes into effect 1/2/07, perhaps a Fox and Hounds Herf in December ?


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

I just found out I may need to work in the morning on 11/24. I think something at Fox and Hounds in December would be a better idea at this point. Might as well enjoy a cigar before these places start to go out of business after the ordinance takes effect. :w :w


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm in...

I really like the upper level of Prarie Rock and there house brews are good.
If it's early in the day we may have the whole upstairs to ourselves.

Fox & hound is cool but it's loud with the videos and the ventalation fans.

Stogies in Hanover park is moving/expanding in a few weeks I'm looking forward to breaking it in. Freddie is a great guy!


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Hanover Park chose not to participate in the latest round of 'clean air ordinances' if I am not mistaken.

I've been to the new Stogies, the humi there is HUGE! Its still in the remodeling phase though.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Let me know what ideas for dates you guys have for Prairie Rock or Fox'n'Hounds...


----------

